# Way too cute!



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ladies/gents, you will love these:

http://www.stellaandhenry.com/2011/11/monkey-butt-monster-butt.html?ref=nf


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You right!
I love 'em!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think someone on Kp can make a pattern. It would take a little thinking on my part to do that but I plan on it! They sell for $80 and the pattern is not for sale. That means you have to make your own.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are so cute,but a bit expensive.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. That is really cute.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I think someone on Kp can make a pattern. It would take a little thinking on my part to do that but I plan on it! They sell for $80 and the pattern is not for sale. That means you have to make your own.


http://www.tricksyknitter.com/pages/knitting-chart-maker/create-a-color-chart.php
This is one site I have (thanks to a KP sistah) for creating a chart.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

There are patterns on Ravelry for these pants. To buy from Etsy is $80.00 - outrageous since we are all able to make our own.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=pants


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I printed out the picture. I think I can come up with something comparable for my great grand son Asher. Edith PS I think copying them would be infringing on copyright laws. Not sure about it but why chance it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I agree Oma but we can make similar. I was thinking just like a wash cloth with all kinds of cute things.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

btibbs, that's a really nifty chart. Thank you for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

way too cute!


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

I put this photo on the other day in another thread, but perhaps you would like to see too. I just made and gave these pants to my little grand kids this past week for their birthdays (1 & 3 yrs old). These are from free patterns. One is a girly monster and the other is a shark.

For free patterns, just google "monster pants" (or look below as I have encluded some links) and some free patterns should come up for you. These are from free patterns. I was going to make the monkey (pretty simple substitution of yarn colors) but my daughter wanted the others instead. I may still make the monkey though as my grandson is totally in love with curious george and I think he would be very happy to have monkey pants.

http://smoochiemonsters.blogspot.com/2010/11/pattern-for-my-monsterpants-in-english.html

http://knithacker.com/2010/07/17/monster-pants-free-pattern/

http://www.infobarrel.com/Free_knitting_pattern_Das_Monster_baby_pants

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monster-longies-monsterbukse

Enjoy! Leila


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Leila, don't you take the cake? And in more ways than one. I had found one of the links you sent and saved it yesterday but now I have more thanks to you. Yours are wonderful. You did a beautiful job! And you have beautiful grand children and last but not least, your name Leila is awesome. That's the name of my first grandchild who is due to make her presence on Monday or Tuesday next week by induction and possibly csection. She has gotten very large! They are spelling it Laila. It's a beautiful name with a beautiful meaning! Thank you much - g


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for that. I down loaded one and will use it. Edith M


vtblume said:


> I put this photo on the other day in another thread, but perhaps you would like to see too. I just made and gave these pants to my little grand kids this past week for their birthdays (1 & 3 yrs old). These are from free patterns. One is a girly monster and the other is a shark.
> 
> For free patterns, just google "monster pants" (or look below as I have encluded some links) and some free patterns should come up for you. These are from free patterns. I was going to make the monkey (pretty simple substitution of yarn colors) but my daughter wanted the others instead. I may still make the monkey though as my grandson is totally in love with curious george and I think he would be very happy to have monkey pants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You get my vote for "laugh of the day." These are way too cute!!!

My 6-month old granddaughter came over the other day wearing a BRIGHT yellow one-piece romper that said, "Have a Nice Day" on the front--but had a big smiley face right across the butt. She made me smile all day!!!


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

Hi Gypsy,

Congratulations on the new grand daughter! It is wonderful to have little ones around again. Mine are not terribly close - (2 a "little bigger" (7 & 4 1/2 yrs) are 10 hours away and the 2 little ones 3 hours away)but we get to see them fairly regularly and enjoy every minute of that time with them. Luckily for me, they all seem to enjoy most of the stuff grandma knits for them. The oldest (turning 7 this week) is the hardest to knit for but even she enjoys most of it <vbg>. She seemed quite happy with her Hello Kitty hats for her and her AG doll and a afghan shaped like a great big flower that she received for Christmas. Always looking for different things to make her smile.

I hope you give the monster pants a try. They are fun to make and they really make folks smile. Whatever you decide to knit for little Laila, enjoy.


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

Hi Homeshppr,

Hmmm, you are going to have to give these a try - easily could be made to have just a big smile on the bummmm. I have seen some like that and also to look like a frog - all you need is your imagination when decorating. You can do the short row part in the main color if you don't want the wide open mouth and are going to decorate the bum in another manner. I hope you have fun with them.


----------

